# Playoff Game #4 | Pistons @ Cavs | 5/15/2006



## remy23

_*Game 4*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(2-1) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (1-2)*

_*Monday, May 15, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Continue the good shooting from the perimeter. If Hughes misses Game 4, Hamilton should continue to attack because he will have a favorable match up. If Billups shoots well too, the Pistons can dominate Cleveland’s backcourt and outscore them by a large margin.

*•* Come into this game confident about the LeBron Rules. The Pistons must decide whether or not to play LeBron the same in Game 4 as in Game 3, or if a change should be made. Detroit needs to be careful because the Cavaliers are picking up on their defensive tilt whenever James receives the ball. Detroit needs to hide their tilt better this time or make it more aggressive.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* LeBron and Anderson Varejao need to continue their good two-man game. It seems like LeBron’s found a running mate he really trusts. If Zydrunas Ilgauskas continues to struggle, Brown needs to leave him on the bench and let LeBron work with Andy. Cleveland needs to keep working the inside/outside combination. In Game 3, the Cavaliers moved a little better on offense than in the first two games. In Game 4, let’s hope that trend continues.

*•* Cleveland now has the confidence that they can win against the Pistons. Continue to play solid defense, force the Pistons into more turnovers than they are accustomed to and have another solid rebounding effort. In Game 3, Cleveland matched Detroit’s effort on the glass with 37 rebounds. 

*OVERVIEW*

Every game for Cleveland has to be treated like sudden death from here on out. Cleveland can level the series with another win at home. The Cavs need to be smart when taking 3-pointers but realize they won’t shoot as poor from deep every night out as in Game 3 (3-of-14). Look for Detroit to continue playing their tightly packed, shell defense. That will force Cleveland to draw them out once again. Go Cavs!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boy this game will be tough, it would be awesome to hold homecourt against a team the caliber of Detroit, and I think start to finally garner us some respect nationally.

More AV and Damon will be needed to space the floor. You'd expect the crowd to be pumped and energizing the team so I think it will be a close one


----------



## JPSeraph

I'd love to see the series finish in Cleveland, so I hope they pull this one out.


----------



## Pioneer10

We need Hughes back. For all his offensive ineptitude and the nice D we played in the 4th, Rip had way to easy of a time scoring for the vast majority of this game.

Anyways: the same thing as Game - more AV and Jones. Use Z as a decoy and an outlet near the basket instead of trying to run a post office through him.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I just got back from tonight's game. I am amazed at what lebron did tonight. He really showed maturity. Haftime stats: 4 points 7 assists 5 rebounds

i love it. go cavs
cant wait for monday's game


----------



## lj4mvp

Game 4 could be the biggest game for any Cleveland team since the indians were in the world series. Win that and we have a solid chance of winning this series.

And if we beat the pistons, we are going to the finals because we will beat miami or new jersey.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

lj4mvp said:


> Game 4 could be the biggest game for any Cleveland team since the indians were in the world series. Win that and we have a solid chance of winning this series.
> 
> And if we beat the pistons, we are going to the finals because we will beat miami or new jersey.


Agreed 100%, if we get passed Detroit we'll go to the finals. But gitting passed Detroit is gonna be one big *no masked cursing please: let the filters do there jobs* hurdle


----------



## remy23

*Interesting*



> "We're going to bust [them], it's a given," Wallace said after the Cavaliers' 86-77 victory in Game 3 of the Eastern Conference semifinals, fueled by LeBron James' second triple double of the postseason. "We're still going to win this series. Monday [Game 4] is their last game here in this building for the season."
> 
> The predictions are called "guaran-Sheeds." Wallace has made three similar statements during previous postseasons, and the Pistons are 3-0 in backing him up.
> 
> Damon Jones was not impressed.
> 
> "We'll see you on Monday night," Jones said.


Rasheed has a perfect record when making guarantees. So his bark is always followed by a bite. That said, Cleveland can't back down. At this point, LeBron and company would probably respond saying, "Bring it!"


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Interesting*

Just bouncing Rasheed from the playoffs would make my season. I actually don't mind any of the other Pistons but Sheed's antics are just ridiculous


----------



## futuristxen

If he's saying Game 4 is the last game the Cavs will have at home this year, he's saying that they will win game 4--Guar-an-sheed. Here's to the lads proving him wrong. This is our eastern conference finals. The Pistons don't take us seriously as a threat at all. We have that in our favor. They think they can just come out make a bunch of 3's and then go home. They don't plan on bringing the effort for the full 48 because they don't think they have to.

If we win Game 4 we put a huge amount of doubt in their head for the series.


----------



## The OUTLAW

*Re: Interesting*



Pioneer10 said:


> Just bouncing Rasheed from the playoffs would make my season. I actually don't mind any of the other Pistons but Sheed's antics are just ridiculous


I'm with you, I just can't stand him. He's talented as heck, but I can't stand wanna be tough guys. I wish we had someone that'd shut his whiny butt down.


----------



## Copper

The Pistons are notorious for losing game 3s on the road, I think theyve losy the last 10 out of 11. That being said they didnt shoot well at all and they were still in the game, if Sheed guarantees a win it usually means the opponent has gotten the teams attention....which means the Cavs can no longer claim the Pistons are showing no respect. What worries me is the Cavs have gotten their energy level to an amazing height and it will take an all out effort to tear that from them in their own building in game 4. If Detroit can take the game I dont think the Cavs will have much left for game 5.


----------



## futuristxen

The actual quote appears to be "we gonna bust they asses", or that's what I just heard on TNT. Talking about how they are going to humiliate us at home.

Man. As if the Cavs didn't already have enough motovation playing for Justin. Now they've got this. I hope to God we come out with fire in the belly tomorrow. I don't care what team you are, if the Cavs come out with all cylinders firing they will destroy any team in the league. Hopefully tomorrow the Cavs can come out tomorrow and pound some detroit ***(no ****).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Game 4 is for RESPECT! :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

This game got harder:



> _Beacon-Journal - _Larry Hughes will miss Game 4 on Monday as he remains with his family in St. Louis following his brother's death. He also sat out Cleveland's Game 3 victory.
> 
> The wake is scheduled for Monday and the funeral will be Tuesday morning.
> 
> The Cavaliers are still unsure whether or not he will return to the club in time for Game 5 in Detroit.


http://www.realgm.com/rgmow.php?aid=40506


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> This game got harder:
> 
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/rgmow.php?aid=40506


We already knew he would miss this game. Besides this forces Brown to play Damon more, and that means more space on the floor for Bron and Andy.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 05/15/2006 | Articles*












> *Pistons’ Wallace says Cavs are done*
> *Forward guarantees wins in next two games*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Everything is going according to the dog-eared script.
> 
> The heavily-favored Detroit Pistons handled the Cavs in Games 1 and 2, rarely breaking a sweat in front of their enthusiastic home fans as if the accomplishment meant as much to them as their morning manicure. It has all been seen before.
> 
> Back at home for Game 3, the feisty underdog Cavs played with more emotion than skill and drew from their own boisterous crowd to rally in the end and pry away a victory.
> 
> That's another well-worn scenario, the Pistons are 0-5 in their Game 3s in the Eastern Conference Playoffs in the past two years and 4-9 in all Game 3s since 2003. Being ahead 2-0 and letting the first road game slip is a Piston tradition.
> 
> Now cue the bombastic mouthpiece, Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace, chippy from having been beaten and lashing out at the mere suggestion that anyone can come close to challenging his mighty team.
> 
> Wallace trotted out his usual verbiage to set up Game 4. He belittled the Cavs, just as he's done with the Milwaukee Bucks and Indiana Pacers and others in the past. He issued the always tasty ``guarantee'' that his Pistons would win tonight in Game 4 and in Game 5 Wednesday in Detroit.
> 
> It's a tact so often heard from him that in Detroit these playoff rants have a patented name: “Guaran-'Sheeds.'' And the Pistons have never lost when he's issued one.
> 
> “I know we're going to win it, I know we're going to bust their (backsides),'' Wallace said after practice Sunday at Quicken Loans Arena. “Tomorrow night is the last game here in this building for this season. Y'all can quote me. Put it on the back page, front page, whatever.''
> 
> The Cavs, who've seen it all before as well, didn't take the bait to retort, even the usually chatty Damon Jones.
> 
> “That's his opinion and we're going try to do the same things we did in Game 3,'' Jones said. “See you tomorrow.''
> 
> Indeed the Pistons will be the favorite in Game 4 even though the Cavs have won 14 of their past 15 home games and are coming off an impressive 86-77 victory on Saturday night. The Cavs still have plenty of issues to address even after breaking their five-game losing streak to the Pistons.
> 
> The Cavs probably can't play much better defensively after holding the Pistons to 39 percent shooting Saturday. But their offense has been shaky for the entire series and has not shown a great deal of positive adjustments.
> 
> They've shot the ball well in stretches, but they're still only averaging 87 points in the three games. The Cavs continue to struggle in the the halfcourt, settling for long jumpers instead of setting up the post or attacking the basket.
> 
> LeBron James had a great fourth quarter Saturday but he's gone long stretches without being aggressive. He did not draw a shooting foul in Game 3 and he's attempted more 3-pointers (14) than foul shots (12) in the series. The Cavs' basic offense right now consists of various side pick-and-rolls with the ball in James' hands.
> 
> Meanwhile, superior basket defender Ben Wallace has picked up just three fouls and no blocks in 78 minutes in the past two games, an indication the Defensive Player of the Year is not even being challenged.
> 
> “I'm not going to force anything, when I see an opportunity I'm going to go for it,'' James said. “I'm just going to try keep my teammates involved.''
> 
> *Hughes update*
> 
> The Cavs will not have Larry Hughes for tonight's game as he remains with his family in St. Louis following his brother's death. The wake is scheduled for tonight and the funeral will be Tuesday morning. The Cavs are not sure yet if Hughes will be able to return and play on Wednesday in Detroit in Game 5.





> *Cavaliers can play with the big boys*
> *Team may have a shot despite Piston’s shooting off mouth*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Sounding like Baghdad Bob, the wacky Iraqi minister of propaganda under Saddam Hussein, Detroit Pistons power forward Rasheed Wallace hurled prophesies of doom at Cavaliers Nation on Saturday.
> 
> “Oh, we are going to bust their (butt),'' Wallace reportedly said after the Cavs rallied for an 86-77 victory to trim their best-of-seven series deficit to 2-1. “I'll tell you that now. It's a given.
> 
> “Yeah, it's definitely a five-game series.... (Tonight) is their last game in this building.''
> 
> The Cavs didn't need Wallace to challenge them. They challenged themselves -- and it's why they are back in the series.
> 
> A week after qualifying for the postseason's second round, LeBron James and teammates proved they belong in it. While they probably won't beat the Pistons in the series, they certainly can compete with them based on efforts like the one Saturday at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> “The Pistons are a great team, but we are becoming a good team,'' James said after scoring 15 fourth-quarter points and recording his second triple-double of the playoffs.
> It took more than six quarters for the Cavs to stop showing the Pistons too much respect.
> 
> They were reacting instead of initiating. They trod lightly around center Ben Wallace. They tried hard not to offend or, in the case of Game 1, to defend. They allowed the Pistons to close out quarters the way Muhammad Ali did rounds, with a flurry.
> 
> The two-time defending Eastern Conference champions were given a wide berth. Even Cavs coach Mike Brown conceded Saturday that members of his own family were talking like the series was over.
> 
> *A two-team series*
> 
> Once the Cavs started playing better defensively and attacking the basket with drives and aggressive pick-and-rolls, they forced the Pistons to acknowledge that it's a two-team series, not one team against a superstar.
> 
> The Cavs have outscored the Pistons by a combined 19 points since halftime of Game 2. After shooting 52 percent from the floor through the first six quarters, the Pistons have been held to 36 percent over the last six quarters. They also have committed 20 turnovers in that span.
> 
> *Growing confidence*
> 
> The fact of the matter is the Cavs have improved with each game. Wallace recognizes as much. His need to make a prediction -- he's delivered three similar postseason “guaran-Sheeds,'' with the Pistons backing up each -- is in itself a compliment of sorts.
> 
> Wallace senses a growing Cavs confidence and is trying to quash it.
> 
> James and his mates crossed an important threshold Saturday in rallying from a 10-point third-quarter deficit. They had built-in reasons to lie down -- the absence of Larry Hughes because of his brother's death, the Pistons' superiority and momentum, the security in knowing that by beating the Washington Wizards in the first round they had guaranteed themselves a successful season in the eyes of many.
> 
> Hockey legend Mark Messier says teams reach a critical point in each postseason when they subconsciously decide “they have had enough'' and aren't mentally willing to push themselves any further.
> 
> “We maintained focus throughout (Game 3), which shows you how much we have grown,'' James said.
> 
> _Joy to watch
> 
> It helps having an athlete of his ability and fortitude on your side. For those who love stars, James has been a sight to behold in the last two fourth quarters. He tallied 14 points, six rebounds and four assists against the Pistons in Game 2. He added 15 points and three assists in Game 3._
> 
> Over the past two months his will has started to keep pace with his talents. It's not only making him a better player, but it's also emboldening teammates.
> 
> James' offensive contributions -- 21 points, 10 assists -- were considerable. It's his defense, however, that might have been most overlooked on Saturday. He grabbed 10 defensive rebounds, made four steals and helped limit Tayshaun Prince to 10 points.
> 
> It's called leading on both ends. It's called challenging yourself.
> 
> “What jumps out on the stat sheet is the Pistons only shot 39 percent from the field,'' James said. “We were able to get defensive stops against one of the best teams in the league.''
> 
> *Got what they needed*
> 
> The Cavs also got Anderson Varejao scoring 16 points by setting hard picks and rolling to the basket for wide-open shots. They got 13 points from Flip Murray, who filled in for Hughes. They got 22 robust minutes from Zydrunas Ilgauskas (eight points, six rebounds and a blocked shot), who's occasionally played like a man in a medicated fog this postseason.
> 
> *Playing a winner*
> 
> The Cavs beat the Pistons at their own game: a low-scoring, grind-it-out affair. It's a key step in their development and why it was so essential to beat the Wizards and face the Eastern Conference ruffians.
> 
> “You learn so much by playing a championship team in the second round,'' Brown said.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah the lessons this team and Lebron are learning right now are going to make them awesome down the road.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*












> *CAVALIERS PLAYOFFS INSIDER*
> *Murray expected to start again*
> 
> Monday, May 15, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer REporter*
> 
> Flip Murray's first playoff career start in Game 3 against the Detroit Pistons was a success.
> 
> Murray scored 13 points and had a career-high seven rebounds to help the Cavs earn their first victory of the series.
> 
> "I played a solid game," Murray said. "We all played an all-around good game. Everyone chipped in when they needed to chip in throughout the game. We were aggressive from the beginning to the end. When we got down, that aggressiveness helped us out."
> 
> Murray replaced Larry Hughes in the starting lineup for Game 3, and Murray is expected to start again tonight. Hughes left the team for St. Louis following the death of his brother, Justin, on Thursday.
> 
> Justin, who had a heart transplant 10 years ago, died of heart failure. His wake is today, and his funeral is on Tuesday. The Cavs are not sure when Hughes will return.
> 
> *Big step:*
> 
> The Pistons easily defeated the Cavs during the first two games of the Eastern Conference semifinals. Despite the losses, LeBron James said the Cavs remained confident going into Game 3.
> 
> "We've been confident, even when we were down, 0-2," James said. "We're not getting high on ourselves just because we beat Detroit in one game -- that's not what it's all about. It's about trying to win four out of seven."
> 
> *Old school:*
> 
> The Cavs will honor Celtics legend John Havlicek tonight at The Q. Earlier in the afternoon, Havlicek will join former Cavs player Campy Russell on the practice court for a Jr. NBA Basketball Clinic.
> 
> *Mother's Day:*
> 
> What do you get a mother who has everything? James made an attempt for his mother, Gloria, on Mother's Day. "I got her some flowers, a card and you can never go wrong with some jewelry," James said. "She has everything. There isn't too much more I can get her." And for his girlfriend, Savannah Brinson, the mother of his son, LeBron Jr.? "I got her the same thing," James said. "Flowers, a card and some jewelry. She has everything, so there isn't too much more I can get her, either."
> 
> *Sitting pretty:*
> 
> A victory for the Cavs tonight would not only tie the series, 2-2, but Cavs center Zydrunas Ilgauskas said the pressure would fall upon the Pistons.
> 
> "They would have to go home and protect their home-court advantage," Ilgauskas said. "But for us to win this series, we can't lose any home games, and we know that. Every home game is a must-win for us."





> *Irritating Rash*
> *Wallace talks more; Cavs try to get even*
> 
> Monday, May 15, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Rasheed Wallace was so enraged by the Detroit Pistons' loss to the Cavaliers on Saturday that not only did he guarantee a Pistons victory in tonight's Game 4 at The Q, but he said this is the Cavs' final home game of the season.
> 
> Wallace did not change his tune following the Pistons' practice on Sunday.
> 
> "We're going to bust [them]," said Wallace, a forward for the Pistons. "I know we're going to win. It's not bulletin board material; it's a fact. They can put it on the bulletin board and they can put it on video. I don't care. I know what we're going to do. I'm not worried about [the Cavs] at all."
> 
> The Pistons defeated the Cavs in three out of four regular-season games and beat the Cavs in the first two games of the playoffs. The Cavs' victory in Game 3 was their first win over the Pistons since Dec. 31.
> 
> Anything is possible in tonight's game, but Wallace, who drew blood with an elbow across the head of Zydrunas Ilgauskas on Feb. 26, does not believe in the Cavs' possibilities.
> 
> "In my opinion, there's only one team out there, two teams tops, that can really give us that good challenge that it's like, 'All right, we know we can't make [any] mistakes against those teams,' " Wallace said.
> 
> Are the Cavs one of those teams?
> 
> "No," he said.
> 
> This is not the first time Wallace has made predictions in the postseason. The Pistons are 4-0 when Wallace has made these "guaran-Sheeds." The first time was against the Indiana Pacers in Game 2 of the Eastern Conference finals in 2004.
> 
> Wallace made other predictions last season against Indiana prior to Game 4 in the second round and prior to Game 6 vs. Miami in the Eastern Conference finals. Wallace also made one prior to this year's first-round Game 4 against Milwaukee.
> 
> "When you step up and say that, you have to back it up, and he's done that in the past," Pistons coach Flip Saunders said. "That's what playoff basketball is all about - intensity and a little bit of fire. You really don't have a series until each team has lost a game. Now we have a series."
> 
> Despite the guarantees, Wallace is averaging only 12.5 points and shooting just over 30 percent in those four games when he has predicted victory. His teammates have heard Wallace's predictions before. They support him.
> 
> "You've got to have his back and go out and play even harder because you want to get a win for him," Pistons guard Richard Hamilton said. "Sheed is Sheed. He guaranteed a win, and we have to have his back through thick and thin."
> 
> The Cavs players read and heard about Wallace's latest boasting. Several players just shrugged off his comments, and others said this will give them a chance to prove him wrong. Coach Mike Brown does not expect any of his players to post Wallace's comments or use those words to generate any "false" motivation.
> 
> "If we need [his comments] to play hard, then we probably don't need to be here," Brown said. "My philosophy is that if I need to get my team hyped off something that Rasheed or someone else says, maybe we don't need to be here."
> 
> Added Cavs star LeBron James, "We can't get caught up in that. You're going to get a quote out of Rasheed in every playoff, no matter who they're playing. It's not as big as everyone's making it. That's Rasheed."


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*

LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers are gonna give the Detroit Pistons a hell ofr a fight if Sheed doesn't withdraw those statements.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

The crowd is so loud...Boo's everytime Sheed has the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*

Z costing us a lead with his bricks


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Does drew have 2 fouls or what? I dont get that sub?

We really arent playing any offense at all right now, this zone (lebron tripled) is given us early trouble.


----------



## quench23

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*

2 quick TOs on lebron, bleh


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron's gotta move. You can't just stand there at the top of the key for 18 seconds of the shotclock just to shoot a contested jumper. Not sure what he was thinking there. Sometimes he gets caught watching with the ball waiting for an opening instead of creating an opening.

Anderson in for Drew early? Hmmm....not sure how I feel about that. Z is playing good defense though. I don't understand where his offense went in the playoffs, but it sucks. Bad timing y'know.


----------



## Cap

I expect a loss unfortunately, and for Detroit to close it out in Game 5. 



lj4mvp said:


> Game 4 could be the biggest game for any Cleveland team since the indians were in the world series. Win that and we have a solid chance of winning this series.
> 
> And if we beat the pistons, we are going to the finals because we will beat miami or new jersey.


Nah, sorry, Cavs don't have any chance of beating the Pistons save for a major injury to a key Piston.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*

Offense just looking bad right now: I'd bring in Jones/Marshall

They're completely ignoring Snow on the perimeter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Lebron's gotta move. You can't just stand there at the top of the key for 18 seconds of the shotclock just to shoot a contested jumper. Not sure what he was thinking there. Sometimes he gets caught watching with the ball waiting for an opening instead of creating an opening.
> 
> Anderson in for Drew early? Hmmm....not sure how I feel about that. Z is playing good defense though. I don't understand where his offense went in the playoffs, but it sucks. Bad timing y'know.


Need better spacing. Damon will help when Brown puts him in.


----------



## quench23

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*

Nastiest Block Iv Ever Seen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great block again by Lebron.

Z is really sucking on offense


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/15/2006 | Articles*

wow great D with AV in there


----------



## futuristxen

Cavs defense has been awesome the last two games.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

We are playing some great defense, but we have atleast 4-5 turnovers already. Why is drew sitting?

I love Z early rebounding and contesting shots, but why is he not in the game (drew) ?


----------



## quench23

ZZZZ

btw

flip> hughes


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

There ya go Z.....

6 turnovers against he Pistons will not cut it, we are a bad 1st quarter team. In reguards of turnovers in the 1st quarter.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Half of those turnovers are unforced we need to cut down on those and keep playing defense like this!


----------



## quench23

4 turnovers


----------



## quench23

lebrons playing horribly


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice spin move by Andy.

We should look to post up Lebron, Pistons are all over him on the perimeter


----------



## Pioneer10

Need Jones in the game: absolutely no spacing w/o the shooting threat


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

We are playing like garbage... very lucky to be down 2....

Why did Eric Snow leave Billups too go to Ben Wallace letting him hit the 3 ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron a little out of rhthym here early


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

48 minutes getting to Lebron ?


----------



## quench23

cmon... freethrows


----------



## Cap

Leaving Hamilton open on the 3-point line was smart two years ago. Not this year.


----------



## futuristxen

Just gotta stop the turnovers, keep up the d, and find some offensive rhythm before the Pistons do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Difference in the game right now is the Pistons 3pt shooting.

Rip again killing us, downside of not having Larry. 

I like where we're at considering how bad Lebron was in that 1st qtr


----------



## futuristxen

Verejao is so ****ing good.


----------



## quench23

cmon guys gotta have hearth


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Lebron 1st Quarter

2-5/6 Points
2-4 Free Throws
4 Turnovers
2 Rebounds


----------



## quench23

lebron is unstopable, holy ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Spacing so much better with Marshall and DJ, Lebron can actually drive


----------



## quench23

damn that 3 woulda been huge


----------



## quench23

like i said, flip> larry 

my man flip opopop that 3


----------



## quench23

great D by flip


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

We need to step up/out on those 3's. There going to eventually hit them if we give them that much space.


----------



## quench23

wow lebron

HAHA RASHEED HURT!!! YES!!


----------



## quench23

awww hes ok =(


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron getting hit on all these drives, call the damn and-1


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

**** that I want Sheed on the floor


----------



## futuristxen

That's the type of reaction you can expect when you completely diss the other team and it's fans. You reep what you sow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That injury to sheed can't be that serious, prob just an ankle tweak


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I hope John is watching James carve up the Pistons Defense with his drives!


----------



## quench23

we need to fucinmg box out


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Karma Sheed


----------



## quench23

wow at lebrons pass, wow, amazing


----------



## quench23

i dont know about anyone else but im LOVING this AV + lebron chemistry!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> **** that I want Sheed on the floor


Nobody has any symptahy for us playing without Larry. 

But I agree we'll hear nothing but excuses if Sheed doesn't come back and we manage to win


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

HaHa My Mom just asked "Who's the guy on the Cavs with the crazy hair, he's good!"

Gotta love it.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron will make AV a star. That's the future of the franchise right there. Lebron and AV. Give this guy the keys to the bank Danny!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> i dont know about anyone else but im LOVING this AV + lebron chemistry!


Our 1-2 punch in the future? hmm..... :cheers: 

Andy doing this against great frontline players too...


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nobody has any symptahy for us playing without Larry.


I think the Suns losing Amare pretty much trumps any loss that any team can have, with the exception of a Lebron, Dirk, Wade or Tim-bo injury.


----------



## quench23

James To Av!!


----------



## quench23

rofl at billups' 30 footer, hes not gilbert arenas


----------



## quench23

prince has the worst form i have ever seen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's like no matter how well we play, we just can't pull away from the Pistons


----------



## quench23

Damon With A Jumpalayin


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's like no matter how well we play, we just can't pull away from the Pistons


We just want to stay close. Then let Lebron take over down the stretch.


----------



## quench23

quench23 said:


> Damon With A Jumpalayin


donyell not used to making lay ups, Z not able to do dunk, sigh


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Z...Insomnia problems again...he's just lost.


----------



## futuristxen

Maybe try Drew instead of Z? Drew will dunk it, that's for sure.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That play by Z could be a momentum swinger.

We need to close out this half strong


----------



## Drewbs

Z needs to shave that beard of his, dude looks ****ing ugly with that hting.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Why has Gooden only gotten 5 minutes...he could be an offensive threat if used correctly.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Really gotta wonder why Gooden is not in the game?

I Like what Damon has brought to the game though. We need too attack Sheed on pick and rolls he cant move.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z killing us.


----------



## quench23

what is z doing


----------



## quench23

awesome 3 there by james, great D by evans


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big step back 3 from Bron, stemmed the tide there.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Why isnt Drew playing, and Why is Zydrunas playing.

Damon needs to be on the floor with flip and bron he looks good out there...

Alot of turnovers but great defense, not feeling so confident because Lebron is doin it all, already !


----------



## Pioneer10

Will someone other then Lebron please step up: how many blown layups, blown open jumpers, unforced TO's can this team have before Detroit blows us out?


----------



## quench23

we need to get flip going, this man can score


----------



## Pioneer10

Right now I'd go with Drew and AV together becuase Z is even worse then Jerome James out there.


----------



## Morongk22

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's like no matter how well we play, we just can't pull away from the Pistons


We need to do a much better job controlling the ball in the second half, turnovers and bad shots are gonna kill us. As long as the D keeps playing well we should be ok.

Looks like we got a break on that last shot, Lebron was well out of bounds...


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Right now I'd go with Drew and AV together becuase Z is even worse then Jerome James out there.


Don't insult Jerome James. Jerome James BRINGS IT for the playoffs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Will someone other then Lebron please step up: how many blown layups, blown open jumpers, unforced TO's can this team have before Detroit blows us out?


Imagine this team with a true, bonafide 2nd option all-star.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Imagine this team with a true, bonafide 2nd option all-star.


If I'm not mistaking, thats suppopsed to be Larry Hughes.


----------



## futuristxen

You know who would be good on this team? Nocioni.


----------



## futuristxen

Supposedly the Bulls are looking to deal Ben Gordon. If New York can get him, then the Cavs should get into that race.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

futuristxen said:


> You know who would be good on this team? Nocioni.


Agreed 100%, I've been saying that since the beginning of the season. Maybe this off-season....


----------



## quench23

eric snow wont get 30? please he'll get 40


----------



## futuristxen

TuRN BACK THE CLOCK ERIC SNOW!!


----------



## quench23

i love drew's dunks


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

I love it when Gooden dunks...AUTHORITY!


----------



## futuristxen

Damn the execution on offense has been sad.


----------



## quench23

15-5-5 for james


----------



## quench23

you guys know how lebron holds the ball so much, you know why he does that? he wants people to CUT, peopel like flip and show should be doing that, but they arent. thats why we get those crappy poessions


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Lebron needs to start driving again...Give it up if it's not there.


----------



## futuristxen

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> Lebron needs to start driving again...Give it up if it's not there.


As soon as Brown puts in Anderson and Damon I think you'll see him do that. Right now all five pistons are in the lane.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> As soon as Brown puts in Anderson and Damon I think you'll see him do that. Right now all five pistons are in the lane.


That's the tradeoff. Snow is doing well so I can deal with it, but our offense is MUCH better with shooters spacing the court.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

futuristxen said:


> Damn the execution on offense has been sad.


Partially due 2 the fact that we don't have a set offense


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Good foul...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is getting fouled by Hamilton but they're not calling it because of the size difference


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Darn, thats 2wice on Donyell...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Uggh Lebron needs to start getting deeper position. Let someone else bring the ball up and post up deep if they are going to check him with Hamilton


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to keep the game close: danger time here


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah but you can bet as soon as Lebron makes a move and Rip falls down they'll call an offensive foul. You can't post Rip up because he's too small for Lebron to post. He'll just fall down and get the flop call.


----------



## ChiBron

I know LeBron's waiting for the 4th qtr to get agressive on O but the 4th qtr ain't gonna matter if Pistons close out the qtr well here.


----------



## quench23

marshall sighting


----------



## Pioneer10

Huge shot by Marshall: we're GETTING KILLED ON THE GLASS


----------



## quench23

HOW does ben wallace get the offensive rebound when we have 3 guys ALL around him


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Pioneer10 said:


> Need to keep the game close: danger time here


EXACTLY...We need to stay calm and git LeBron started


----------



## futuristxen

Parade to the line.


----------



## Pioneer10

STUPID FOUL jesus: Pistons can go up by 6 now blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Turnovers and offensive rebs killing us


----------



## Pioneer10

Why has Flip been handling the ball the last few possesion? stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons just locking us up. 

Gonna need a big 4th qtr from Lebron again here. Hopefully DJ or Marshall can get hot..


----------



## futuristxen

What was Flip doing on that last possession? And how was that a kicked ball?

Hey guys, guess what...Lebron James went scoreless for the 3rd quarter. Just in case you didn't know.

We are where we need to be. Now Lebron has to carry us the rest of the way.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

LEBRON TIME, he needs 2 git it started and shut Rasheed's cocky *** up.


----------



## Pioneer10

Now we need another stop as the Pistons get the ball first. I just don't like the feel of this game right now: we're really playing bad on offense


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Now we need another stop as the Pistons get the ball first. I just don't like the feel of this game right now: we're really playing bad on offense


Defensive rebounding aside, we are playing great defense.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Defensive rebounding aside, we are playing great defense.


 Great defense has led to us being down by 6: we need to be able to score. You can't expect lebron to go off again when he is being shadowed by 2 Pistons and no one else feeling it.

Hopefully the AV factor kicks in again


----------



## quench23

proves how dumb refs are, if the defender is in the act of shooting, passing and a defender slides under hi, it has to be a defensive foul, HAS To be


----------



## Pioneer10

Why can't we rebound?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

60-55 this possesion is the turning point right now,


----------



## quench23

Juge 3


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> 60-55 this possesion is the turning point right now,


Thats right I'll quote myself....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cmon Bron, this game is right there. If he can get it going I think we can steal this one


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> 60-55 this possesion is the turning point right now,


Marshall for 3!


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron's not scoring but he's sucking so much attention from the defense that he is creating opportunities for others. He and Andy are running **** out there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Have to make em pay for this Lebron shift defense. I'm not sure what else to call it: 4 Pistons are in a box always in front of James


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If Marshall can keep hitting that shot Lebron will get some more room


----------



## Pioneer10

We are simply better team with AV out there: not sure what he does exactly on offense but even when he doesn't score good things happens


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If Marshall can keep hitting that shot Lebron will get some more room


Of course it's a crap shoot whether that will happen or not.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> We are simply better team with AV out there: not sure what he does exactly on offense but even when he doesn't score good things happens


He moves on offense. Constantly. Which keeps the defense from loading up. If we could get the rest of the Cavs to move like he does...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

If we can get more production from the perimeter, it'll free up James 2 do his thing thus making the game a whole lot easier.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

> If Marshall can keep hitting that shot Lebron will get some more room


Brown needs to make it a priority to get D Marsh that shot...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Would this be a good time for Damon for Snow sub right now? They are shadowing Lebron all over.

But then again Snow has stopped Prince of late.


----------



## Pioneer10

nOOOOOOO lebron FT FT FT FT FT


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Tired legs at the line... come on dig deep Lebron!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron great defense again


----------



## quench23

Great D By James


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Bron sent that **** back WOW


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Yessir, yessir...Keep it going


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

MVP on MVP Candidate... Lebron wins that battle with the block.... huge!


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF marshall why take that shot?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Bad shot by Marshall, he really hurried that shot. 

Come on Lebron dig deep, we know your tired!


----------



## futuristxen

Haha they are finally calling Rip for what he's been doing all night.


----------



## Pioneer10

Rip should have his new nickname: handcheckilton


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Lets go BRON...Lets go CAVS!!!


----------



## quench23

lebron never makes an easy shot, but he allways makes the difficult contested ones, i love it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Whats are foul situation, anyone in trouble?


----------



## quench23

lebrons loving this =D i love this team


----------



## Pioneer10

Drive now: get them en the penalty


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Jesus listen to the Q tonight... Just great...


Usher still part of the team, they just showed him?


----------



## Pioneer10

Dumb shots by Lebron: he's got to drive


----------



## Pioneer10

Snowwwwww


----------



## remy23

E. Snow with the scoop!


----------



## quench23

eric snow !!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Whoooooooooooooo!!!

That's what im talking about!!


----------



## remy23

Snow again. DO it man!


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow Av Av Av Av Av


----------



## futuristxen

DEFENESE DEFENSE!!!

This is Mike Brown baby!!! They are finally doing the **** he's been teaching all year!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I ****ing this team out there right now... win or lose


Eric Snow is playing like Snow of old...


Maybe our team listened to Brown about how to play defense all year long just decsided to do it now


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Keep it going


----------



## rynobot

can't believe I was the only one to throw down serious u-cash on the Cavs tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man why can't we play defense like this on the road


----------



## SamTheMan67

yep i guess every critic is right we do suck and play no d


----------



## futuristxen

Look at the quick rotations. The switching. The quick hands. The defense is on a string, reacting to every pass, every drive. That's Spurs basketball baby.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Boy maybe Snow tought Damon how to play defense and Damon tought Snow how to score for this series. They have been great to watch, there defense has been A++++++


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Donyell For 3!!!! Lets Go,


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I think we all owe Donyell Marshall an apoligy... playing great right now in the playofffs


----------



## remy23

Andy! You the man.


----------



## quench23

i love this PG mentallity lebron


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

good decision makin by LeBron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Wallace just pushed Snow....


----------



## quench23

****KK 1 pt game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Just can't pull away.

Gonna go down to the wire again for us to pull it out


----------



## futuristxen

Mike's got to get the team focused on D again. They have had some stumbles on the last few plays. Man Lebron, gotta cash in that layup.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Nothing you can do about that.... Keep the momentum Cavaliers...


----------



## remy23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Wallace just pushed Snow....


Yes indeed. I noticed that as well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Mike's got to get the team focused on D again. They have had some stumbles on the last few plays. Man Lebron, gotta cash in that layup.


People miss layups against Detroit anticpating Wallace going for the block, he gets stops on intimidation.

Dunk it strong king james!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

We cant expect 2 get any calls so we need 2 stay mentally tough and grind it out


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Can we really hold on?

This unit have been out on the floor since the start of the fourth, Just 4 more minutes.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Flip? 

Why now?


----------



## quench23

Flagrant My ***. What Is Thsi


----------



## Pioneer10

Bull**** call


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

That just sucks.... Great hussle...


----------



## remy23

James to the hole!


----------



## quench23

Lebron


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I thought James couldn't do that?


----------



## quench23

Need A Bucket Here


----------



## DetroitDiesel

What happened i can't see the game.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Turnover by the Prince!


----------



## quench23

Travel Phew


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lucky break.

Damn this one will be tough to pull out


----------



## Pioneer10

Did Lebron trip - he had a clear lane there to the hoop?


----------



## futuristxen

This is where we want to be. This is a Cavs kind of game. Lebron just has to rise to the occassion and the team has to keep up the defensive intensity. I expect the Pistons to just keep bombing away from 3. We have to keep contesting. They are swinging for the home run. We've got to beat them with singles and doubles.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Did Lebron trip - he had a clear lane there to the hoop?


Lost his footing I think, would have been an easy two also.

I'd stop bringing the roll man, let him go off the dribble 1 on 1, Pistons trapping the pick and roll


----------



## Pioneer10

I want a run here: we just haven't been able to pull away despite having some chances to do it


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

> Did Lebron trip - he had a clear lane there to the hoop?


King needs to put on his 20-5-5's he never slips in those


----------



## Pioneer10

Noooo


----------



## quench23

gg lebron air balls a ****ing 3.,


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bad possession from the get go, could barely get the ball inbounds


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn Lebron was wide open there.


----------



## futuristxen

Man. Lebron's shot has been gone all night. Gotta go to the hole.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Damon was open on the swing, Lebron really doesnt have the Legs to take those shots right now.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron ain't having a good game. We'll be lucky to get this one


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Wow...LeBron needs 2 take it strong 2 da basket from now on


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Damn what a game


----------



## quench23

i smell GW shot by james


----------



## remy23

LeBron just attacked. I like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cmon Bron, need these FT's


----------



## futuristxen

He's been bad at the free throw line too.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Come on Lebron find those legs for these two shots.... 

They have been in the penelty for the last 5 minutes we need to attack.


----------



## Pioneer10

FT's killing us: come on LEbron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn we needed those 2. ****


----------



## futuristxen

Kind of expected that to happen, honestly. That's what he's done all night at the line.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

One stop Cavaliers, just one stop right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

I'll say again: Lebron ain't having a good game but somehow we're still in this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is really out of rhythym offensively.

His floor game has been great but the minutes might be getting to him, his form is way off on his shot


----------



## Pioneer10

3-7 from the line: that's just a killer in a one point game


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

He has those game where free throws just wont fall for him...Once hes in a funk at the line he's in it all night


----------



## futuristxen

Billups for 3?


----------



## quench23

please. defense.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Come on Bron...DEFENSE, DEFENSE!!


----------



## quench23

Grab That ****ing Rebound Flip U Dumb Piace Of ****ing ****


----------



## Pioneer10

FLIP GODDAMMIT: he lost it


----------



## futuristxen

Would have rather had the foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta come up with that rebound. Damn man


----------



## futuristxen

Second chance points are going to be the death of us.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Wish that was a foul


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't think I've ever seen this team play this kind of D but man we can't get a board to save our lives


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Billups for 3?


You can just smell it


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Why Can't We Get A Freakin Board...gosh!!!


----------



## remy23

Av!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

Charge Av Start Av


----------



## futuristxen

Av=mvp


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow unbelievable play again by Andy. He is a ****inn stud


----------



## Pioneer10

Av!!!!!!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

VAREJAO charge yes sir


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Not confident in our out of bounds plays...


----------



## Pioneer10

We need a bucket: don't want Detroit with the final shot


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Whoa...I freakin love Anderson Varejao. Point blank no ****!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Attack at 6 and it better be a shot in the paint no matter if Lebron has all of the Pistons including if Darko comes back to stand there I dont care, ATACCCCCK


----------



## futuristxen

Man...who is Mike Brown kidding. We all know the play is going to be "Lebron with the ball...figure it out yourself"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Please and-1 Lebron...


----------



## quench23

why would he take a jumper


----------



## futuristxen

Damnit. Needed that. Bron should have gone to the basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's the shot Lebron has hit GW's with..but I don't like it.

Attack the basket when you're guarded by Rip, bailed them out


----------



## Pioneer10

Terrible shot: I hate to say it but Lebron might cost us this game with his screwups today


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Yikes
Thats really what we wanted, I guess thats his game winner look alike shot, they had that paint packed full.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

come on Bron, that was a bad shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Unbelievable we are in this game with Lebron struggling like this


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> why would he take a jumper


I think because they were up by 1 and he wanted to take as much time off the clock as possible. He was playing it conservative.

The Pistons won't play it conservative though. They'll go for the knockout punch.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron has played like crap all game. He follows maybe his best of all time with one of his worst


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Pioneer10 said:


> Terrible shot: I hate to say it but Lebron might cost us this game with his screwups today


Kind a doulble edged... we wouldn't be in the game without him


----------



## Duck

Not too much you could do about it, especially with Ben lurking in the paint.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Damn Damn Damn... I bet Pistons attack and get a call.... He has no legs left I really would have liked if we did the double screen with a roll and fade... 


One stop guys!


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't like this at all


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron has played like crap all game. He follows maybe his best of all time with one of his worst


Worst offensively. His floor game and defensive has been solid


----------



## remy23

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

cavs win


----------



## Duck

Cavs ball!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

OMG, that was scary...Just get it in bounds and knock down these FT's


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

No bail out no guaransheed!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Just have to get the ball in bounds.


----------



## Pioneer10

Looks like the refs got it right: Evans pushed it out


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron has played like crap all game. He follows maybe his best of all time with one of his worst


One of the worst? NO way... Its the pistons back to back 48 point games if hfe isnt on the floor we lose by 10. His stats dont tell the attention he brings so others can score.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Get it inbounds AND make the FT's


----------



## futuristxen

If nothing else just roll the ball in bounds and have the players dive on the floor for it. That should eat up 2 seconds.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> One of the worst? NO way... Its the pistons back to back 48 point games if hfe isnt on the floor we lose by 10. His stats dont tell the attention he brings so others can score.


Good point


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bron chance to close it out here


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Miss the 2nd ?


----------



## remy23

The Pistons have 1.3 seconds to go the entire length of the court to score.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Come On Bron...He should make this one, don't miss on purpose


----------



## Pioneer10

Look the Cavs are Lebron and Lebron is the Cavs. He is so good that his worst is still better then 99% of the league.

But come on : missed FT's, bad shot selection, but he's still awesome


----------



## futuristxen

I don't think Lebron could make or miss this if he tried. Whatever happens happens.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Try to make it... he tried to miss...


----------



## remy23

Cleveland Wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Guaransheed...GUUARAN ****!!!


----------



## GM3

Congrats, big win.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

OMG, close call...LeBron didn't have his best outing but it was just enough for us to get the win...That was close as anything.


----------



## Pioneer10

How did we win this game? rofl


----------



## Pioneer10

lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

25-9-8... and were talking about having a bad game....


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> I don't think Lebron could make or miss this if he tried. Whatever happens happens.


 lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's actually a very positive sign...that we can beat Detroit with Lebron shooting 8/23


----------



## Pioneer10

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> 25-9-8... and were talking about having a bad game....


 Like I said his worst is still better then 99% of the league


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 74, Detroit 72*


----------



## UD40

*Re: Box Score*

I bet Rasheed feels real smart right now.


----------



## quench23

*Re: Box Score*

cavs will upest the pistons


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> 25-9-8... and were talking about having a bad game....


Not bad but horrible, by his standards. Its amamzing how a horrible game for Bron is a career game for everyone else.


----------



## futuristxen

I wonder about Rasheed's ankle too. That could be a huge swing for us if he's out. If he was going to play on the ankle he was going to do it tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HAHAH did anyone hear Lebron in the post game.

LOL someone asked him about no one giving them a chance, and he was like "Our own writers don't give us a chance. We NEVER, EVER, EVER listen to Charles Barkley"

Hah it was great. I'm sure they will show it on TNT


----------



## Pioneer10

All the Pistons fans and Rip are just *****ing about the refs. I actually thought the did a good job THROUGHOUT the game - let's the guys play


----------



## Morongk22

Pioneer10 said:


> All the Pistons fans and Rip are just *****ing about the refs. I actually thought the did a good job THROUGHOUT the game - let's the guys play


i thought the officiating was a little shaky but it has been this entire playoff, both teams got some calls that were questionable. Either way smart move by the refs to not make that call at the end, coulda went either way.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I GUARENSHEED A GAME 6 AT QUICKEN LOANS ARENA! THAT'S WHAT I SHEED! Rasheeed! BB*****! 2-2 Cavs! The ***** of the night is Rasheed!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

wooooooooooooooooooooooooh wooooooooooooooooooooh
WOw, i just got back. My voice is totally gone. It was sooo loud

that game was great. except lebron at the FT line biggrin.gif

andy varejao is amazing. That charge he got was the biggest play of the game. And eric snow stepped up also.

almost another triple double for the king.

we are all witnesses


----------



## CHKNWANG321




----------



## The OUTLAW

The Pistons whine more about calls than any team in the NBA. They foul constantly and then get upset if any are called or if someone touches them at all. The refereeing was pretty poor overall, but I don't think there was an advantage for anyone because of it. There were several fouls that should have been called and weren't and a couple that I thought shouldn't have been called that were. Folks were whining that LeBron was out of bounds on the 3 to end the first half, but they were wrong.


----------



## -33-

Anyone just hear the Pistons post-game comments on TNT?

WOW that was hilarious! Not even just Sheed for once....


Not gonna lie, they have ZERO respect for you...


----------



## futuristxen

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Not gonna lie, they have ZERO respect for you...


Pride cometh before the fall.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 5/16/2006 | Articles*












> *Ugly victory looks great to Cavs fans*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Quicken Loans Arena had never been louder. The game had never been bigger. The hearts had never pounded harder.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> The walls echoed that cheer, the ceiling seemed to shake. In one of the ugliest basketball games you'll ever see, the Cavaliers have never looked better Monday.
> 
> Cavaliers 74, Detroit Pistons 72.
> 
> Now the real playoffs begin.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> So much for the guarantee by the Pistons' Rasheed Wallace that this series would be over by Wednesday in Game 5. As one Cavaliers fan proclaimed in a sign: “23's OUR GUARANTEE.''
> 
> He meant LeBron James, a No. 23 who is on the side of the Cavs for once.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> This best-of-seven Eastern Conference semifinal series is even at 2-2. Game 5 is Wednesday in Detroit, as we now have a best-of-three series. Who would have dared to dream it? Who could have imagined the Cavs beating the Pistons at their own gritty, grind-it-out game not once, but twice in the past _three days_?
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> A few days ago, the only question was if the Cavs would be swept after they were dragged around the court at The Palace of Auburn Hills. Then they came home. The crowd came to scream, reaching a noise level the likes of which haven't been felt since the days at the old Coliseum in Richfield.
> 
> In many ways, that's why the Cavaliers have prevailed in these two games. Both times, they went into the fourth quarter trailing the team with the NBA's best regular-season record at 64-18 -- a team that has been in the NBA Finals each of the past two seasons.
> 
> Both times, the crowd seemed to lift them over a rough spot, carrying them to make one defensive stand after another.
> 
> Both times, the Cavs won the hard way -- with defense and determination.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> A savvy, experienced, playoff-scarred and title-tested team like the Pistons is not supposed to blow leads to a team like the Cavs -- a team that hasn't been to the playoffs for eight years.
> 
> But they did.
> 
> Consider that LeBron James shot as many airballs (two) as he had field goals (two) in the fourth quarter. Or that he had lots of good and bad on the stat sheet. Everything from 22 points to nine assists to eight rebounds to eight turnovers to 5-of-10 shooting from the foul line.
> 
> But this series has settled into guys pushing, guys holding, guys contesting every shot. The Pistons shot 52 percent in the opener against the Cavs and 48 percent in disposing of the Milwaukee Bucks in the first round.
> 
> Now suddenly, they can't make a shot. They were at 33 percent Monday night.
> 
> The Cavs held them to a single point in the first _six_ minutes of the final quarter. Veteran Eric Snow (12 points) outscored Pistons star Chauncey Billups (11 points).
> 
> The savvy, strong Snow is built for these games. He is playoff seasoned from his days with Allen Iverson in Philadelphia. When the game slows down and the defensive intensity rises, he heats up. He smothered Billups, taking away his beloved 3-pointer and forcing Billups to drive.
> 
> In a game where every move to the hoop brings body checks and flying elbows, that's an excellent strategy.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> In the fourth quarter, the Cavs held the Pistons to 4-of-18 shooting (22 percent). The Pistons turned the ball over six times in those last 12 minutes. This is the kind of game where it's just as important to draw charging fouls and deflect passes as it is to make a layup.
> 
> Thirteen points.
> 
> That's all the Pistons could churn out in the final quarter.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> There was Donyell Marshall with a pair of 3-pointers in those final, frenzied 12 minutes. There was Snow with 10 points in the second half. There was the relentless Anderson Varejao bouncing off the floor, banging off bodies, bounding over anyone in his way for rebounds. Give him 10 points and six boards -- along with drawing a key charging foul on Pistons star Rip Hamilton with 29.6 seconds left, keeping the Cavs in front at 73-72.
> 
> LET'S GO CAVS!
> 
> It was that kind of night. A night for players with bruises and floor burns, and fans with sore throats from yelling, raw hands from clapping and smiles that wouldn't stop.





> *Cavs win in imge of coach*
> *Mike Brown preaches defense, team implements it to tie series*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Some statistics defy it, but when the Cavaliers set out months ago on their 2005-06 journey, their mission statement was defense.
> 
> They hired an unproven rookie coach to teach it, and this current second season was the reason. Flaws appeared at times during the past seven months, but at money time, it has carried the Cavs to a position where few -- especially their opponents -- thought they'd be.
> 
> Beating the Detroit Pistons at their own game, the Cavs took the grand prize in an ugly defensive festival Monday at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> It was bruisingly beautiful to that rookie coach, whose style carried them to a 74-72 win.
> 
> Much to the surprise of most pundits and more than a few Pistons, especially Rasheed Wallace, the Cavs have clawed their way back to knot the series at 2-2. It's now a best-of-three affair, and every moment it drags on appears to be to the Cavs' liking.
> 
> Matching Detroit's physical play and gritty, yet intelligent, style of getting those most precious things come May -- defensive stops -- the Cavs basically have beaten the Pistons twice at their own game.
> 
> They held Detroit to just 33 percent shooting in Game 4, a testament to their long-standing goal of challenging every shot.
> 
> LeBron James led the Cavs with 22 points and, in fact, gave them the winning margin with free throws in the final moments. He also had eight rebounds, nine assists and eight turnovers. But all that is really secondary; those are offensive stats. This game didn't come down to offense, even those difference-making free throws.
> 
> “This is very, very exciting basketball,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. “I love this grind it out, figure it out, bump here, bump there basketball. It gives both teams a chance to win.''
> 
> What he means is it gives his underdog team a chance to win. The Pistons have won 10 playoff series over the past four seasons and confidently took Games 1 and 2 of this set, but there has been no team better at finishing a game than the Cavs and by playing rugged defense, they have wrestled their way to a draw.
> 
> The Cavs trailed by six points heading into the final quarter, but galloped out on a 12-1 run to take the lead. It was routine, as they've been tied or losing in the fourth quarter 19 times this season and come back to win.
> 
> Heading into the final minute, the score was tied, but they got two defensive stops and enough offense to win. That was routine, too; they've won 17 of the past 19 games decided by four points or less, and they're 4-0 in the playoffs in games decided by two points or less.
> 
> They did it in front of a mighty crowd, another routine. They've won 14 of their past 15 home games.
> 
> “We don't feel no pressure,'' James said. “It is the Pistons that are feeling the pressure.''
> 
> Perhaps that's true, or at least the Cavs are making it look that way. Again, the game was played at the Pistons' favored pace and their best scorer, Richard Hamilton, thrived by taking advantage of Larry Hughes' absence to score 30 points.
> 
> But the Cavs smothered the Pistons' offense in the fourth quarter, a noteworthy trend. Over the past three games, the Cavs have outscored the Pistons 85-53 in the fourth quarter while holding them to 30 percent shooting.
> 
> The Cavs didn't let them get a basket for the first seven minutes of the final quarter and held them to 4-of-18 shooting overall.
> 
> The big play happened with 30 seconds left and the Cavs ahead by a point, when Anderson Varejao, who led in the NBA in charging fouls taken per 48 minutes, stepped up and absorbed one as Chauncey Billups plowed toward the basket. Seeing a teammate, Eric Snow, was beaten, Varejao set up just outside the no-charge zone and took it.
> 
> It was right out of the Pistons' playbook, as Ben Wallace had done the same thing twice earlier in the game.
> 
> “In order to win in the playoffs, you have to get stops. We knew we would give ourselves a chance if we get stops,'' Brown said. “We knew if we focused on one game at a time, we'd be in it and who knows what would happen then?''





> *Cavs tie Pistons in knots*
> *Cleveland fans witness 74-72 rally past Detroit*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Apparently, a Guaran-'Sheed is no match for a Gilbert-tee.
> 
> Cavaliers owner Dan Gilbert doesn't go public, even when he's 100 percent certain of his team's victory, unlike Detroit Pistons' star Rasheed Wallace, who assured all listeners his team would not lose again to the lowly Cavs.
> 
> When that's happened over the last few years in the playoffs, the Pistons have won. But today it's the owner's winning percentage that's still perfect.
> 
> The Cavs defied Wallace's proclamation and beat the Pistons 74-72 on Monday at sold-out Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> LeBron James scored 22 points, the last two on free throws, and the Cavs evened their best-of-seven series 2-2.
> 
> “It's just an internal thing within my friends and family, but now I'm 5-0 this season,'' Gilbert said after the game.
> 
> Gilbert was just as confident Monday morning when his young children jokingly told Cavs coach Mike Brown their dad had been perfect on his four “Gilbert-tees'' during the season.
> 
> Perhaps it was because he knows how well his team plays at home and in close games, as playoff games usually are. After trailing by six points going into the fourth quarter, the Cavs zoomed to the finish.
> 
> It was the 14th win in the last 15 games at home and the 19th time this season the Cavs rallied to win when they were behind in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Game 5 will be at 7 p.m. Wednesday in Detroit. Game 6 will be in Cleveland on Friday, with the time to be announced.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer | 5/16/2006 | Articles*












> *Limping Wallace still running mouth*
> 
> Tuesday, May 16, 2006
> 
> *Jodie Valade
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Rasheed Wallace offered no retractions. No apologies, no sheepish grins. The forward simply shrugged after his Pistons stumbled, 74-72, to the Cavaliers in Game 4, and said he has no worries. Not about the twisted ankle he suffered in the second quarter of Monday's game, and certainly not about his failure to make good on the promise Detroit would triumph in Game 4 of this second-round series.
> 
> "It's cool," Wallace said. "I ain't worried about these cats."
> 
> He isn't worried about the "guaran-Sheed" he made after his Pistons lost Game 3 at The Q - his promise Detroit would not only win this second-round series, but do it in five games.
> 
> Wallace merely complimented the Cavaliers' surprising new defensive tilt that led to Cleveland topping Detroit at its own grind-it-out game.
> 
> That is, he sort of complimented the Cavaliers, before making yet another guarantee: The Pistons will still win this series, even if it now will take at least six games.
> 
> "Even the sun shines on a dog's [behind]," Wallace said. "There ain't no way . . . they're going to beat us in no series. They beat us tonight, which is good for them. . . . But, nah, they ain't going to beat us in the series."
> 
> Not everyone was as unconcerned as Wallace. Pistons center Ben Wallace responded to only a couple questions before cutting off his interview with reporters.
> 
> "You can't let a man predict a win then go out and play like that, stink it up like we did," Ben Wallace said. "Players, coaching staff, everyone."
> 
> It didn't help the Pistons weren't at full strength, with Rasheed Wallace unable to contribute fully to his guarantee. Wallace rolled his right ankle while defending LeBron James with 9:22 remaining in the second quarter. As James drove to the basket, Wallace landed awkwardly and his right ankle buckled. He limped off the court and straight to the locker room - as the crowd at The Q roared its delight at the talkative forward's misfortune.
> 
> He returned a little more than a minute later, and continued popping in and out of the locker room where he received treatment. A Pistons trainer massaged Wallace's calf while he sat on the bench.
> 
> Wallace sat the final 4:28, when the game was at its closest. After Monday's game, though, he proclaimed he was fine and ready to contribute to his next guarantee.
> 
> "I'm all right," Wallace said. "Don't send me to the glue factory yet."
> 
> Which means Wallace will return to Cleveland for Game 6 on Friday, something he already promised he wouldn't do. If the Pistons have trouble finding accommodations for the unexpected return to Cleveland, James said they are welcome to camp out at his house.
> 
> "You gotta kill them with kindness," James smiled. "Every last one of them can stay in my house. . . . and I'll lock them indoors when it's time to come here."





> *Cavaliers dial up defense for Brown, do in Detroit*
> 
> Tuesday, May 16, 2006
> 
> *Mary Schmitt Boyer
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> This is the kind of defense Cavaliers coach Mike Brown had in mind all along.
> 
> "I love this," Brown said after the Cavs held the Detroit Pistons to 33.3 percent shooting and came away with a 74-72 victory in Game 4 of the Eastern Conference semifinals, knotting the best-of-seven series at 2-2. "This is very, very exciting basketball."
> 
> The 72 points and 33.3 percent shooting were franchise playoff lows for opponents. The Pistons made just 4-of-15 3-point shots, for 26.7 percent. Those are considerable improvements for the Cavs from Game 1, when the Pistons shot 51.9 percent for the game, including 68.2 percent (15-of-22) from 3-point range.
> 
> "It's not about the offense tonight," LeBron James said. "It was strictly about the defense. We played excellent."
> 
> In short, the Cavs are giving the stingy Pistons a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> "That's a playoff game," Brown said. "In order to win in the playoffs, you've got to get stops. I thought we grinded it out for 48 minutes. So did they. It was just a tough battle going back-and-forth. . . . We knew we would give ourselves a chance if we got stops."
> 
> Brown came to town with the reputation as a defensive genius, but for much of this season, his team didn't appear to be buying it. Then, lo and behold, James started to volunteer to guard some high-scoring opponents, and all of a sudden, everybody's playing defense.
> 
> "LeBron is one of the most coachable guys I've been around," Brown said. "He's led the charge. It's been great. It's also good to have a guy like Eric Snow, who's a veteran and who has that [defensive] mind-set, as well as some of the other veterans we have. It kind of rubs off."
> 
> Asked about his new emphasis on defense, James explained, "Everyone tries to find something to critique your game about when you're doing other things well. They say, 'You can't shoot.' I worked on that. They say, 'You can't dribble. You can't close games out.' I worked on that.
> 
> "They said, 'The opposing team should go at LeBron James because he's not good defensively.' I've done a great job on working on that this year.
> 
> "I think down the stretch, it helps our team to have guys on the court who aren't a liability. It comes from me first. I can't be the guy on the court scoring on the other end and can't stop anybody on the defensive end. It doesn't work like that."
> 
> Those words are music to his coach's ears.
> 
> "If we can play this style of basketball, we'll have a chance to be one of the good teams in this league for a long time," Brown said.





> *GUARAN-TIED*
> *Cavs even series at 2-2, disprove Rasheed’s guarantee*
> 
> Tuesday, May 16, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Not only was the Pistons' Rasheed Wallace totally wrong in his "guaran-Sheed" about the Cavaliers' fate in their Eastern Conference semifinal series, he may have run his mouth into a greater risk.
> 
> "People thought this was over after Game 2," Donyell Marshall said late Monday night. "We came in here and did what a lot of people thought we couldn't do. This victory has changed the whole thing. Right now, it's a three-game series."
> 
> Another solid defensive effort, especially during the fourth quarter, and timely 3-point shooting by Marshall led to an exciting 74-72 Cavs victory over the Pistons at The Q. The series is now tied, 2-2, with Game 5 on Wednesday at The Palace in Auburn Hills, Mich.
> 
> Right now, the Cavs have the Pistons worried.
> 
> "I think a little bit we've played more not to lose than we played to win," Pistons coach Flip Saunders said. "Hopefully, getting back home in front of our home crowd will give us the same energy it gave the Cavs in these two games."
> 
> While Saunders searches for answers, Cavs coach Mike Brown no longer has a question about his team's defense. The Pistons came into Game 4 averaging more than 100 points per game in the postseason, but the Cavs kept them in check. The 72 points was the lowest total for a Cavs opponent in the postseason, and the 33.3 percent shooting by the Pistons was the lowest playoff mark by an opponent in franchise history.
> 
> The defense stepped up during several critical possessions near the end. While leading by one with 29.6 seconds left, Chauncey Billups got past Eric Snow on a drive, but Anderson Varejao, who played another solid game with 10 points, stepped up and took the charge.
> 
> "Andy's charge was huge," Brown said. "He has about the quickest feet of any guy that I know that is 7 feet, or 6-10 and some hair.
> 
> "He's great. It brought back flashbacks of when we played Milwaukee earlier in the season when he came across and did the same thing to a very good player in Michael Redd."
> 
> While at the free-throw line with the score tied at 72, LeBron James had a few words with Billups.
> 
> "Chauncey tried to give me my own [medicine] that I gave to Gilbert [Arenas] in the last series by trying to make me miss both free throws," James said. "I missed one and made one, but we did a great job on the other end of getting a stop."
> 
> Trailing by one with 8.6 seconds left, Richard Hamilton missed on a drive, Ben Wallace got a hand on the ball, but it was knocked out of bounds. James, who had 22 points, was fouled with 1.3 seconds left and finished the scoring.
> 
> Following James' free throw, the Pistons threw the ball away.
> 
> Now the series moves to The Palace. Wallace, who sprained his right ankle during the first half to the delight of the crowd, remains confident in his Pistons.
> 
> "There's no way. . . they're going to beat us in no . . . series," said Wallace, who had seven points and six rebounds in 33 minutes.
> 
> "They beat us tonight, which is good for them. They did what they were supposed to do by taking care of home. They played a good game, but, no, they're not going to beat us in the series."
> 
> *Tickets available:*
> 
> Tickets for Friday night's Game 6 at The Q are on sale, and there is an eight-ticket limit per person. Prices range from $14 to $66.
> 
> Fans can buy tickets by calling 1-800-4NBA-TIX, going online at www.cavs.com, going to the Quicken Loans Arena box office or going to any Ticketmaster outlet.


----------

